
A math problem stumped experts for 50 years. This grad student solved it in days - leephillips
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/08/20/magazine/math-problem-stumped-experts-50-years-this-grad-student-maine-solved-it-days/?event=event25
======
pmiller2
[https://archive.is/BCKoY](https://archive.is/BCKoY)

------
colejohnson66
TL;DR: Conway’s Knot[0] is not a “slice knot” (a kind of mathematical knot)

Here’s a better news article: [https://www.quantamagazine.org/graduate-
student-solves-decad...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/graduate-student-
solves-decades-old-conway-knot-problem-20200519/)

[0]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway_knot](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway_knot)

------
nimbius
Ugh. Clickbait

